# NewPort Vessels 62lb Thrust TM



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Some were asking so I figured I would post up the NV motor.
I was going for a MotorGuide 55lb ($367.00) but saw this one for ($300.00 + warranty cost).
Bought it through WalMart because WMart offers extended warranties and the MFG 1yr.
So I bought the 4yr warranty.
Link, and specs are at the bottom of the page:
http://newportvessels.com/electric-trolling-motor-62lb-thrust-saltwater-l-series 

View attachment 2946

View attachment 2947

View attachment 2948

View attachment 2949
View attachment 2950

View attachment 2951

View attachment 2952


----------

